# Moosbekämpfung !



## axel (16. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Gartenfreunde !

Als ersten ich finde Moos auch als eine Pflanze die sehr schön ist und bestimmt an vielen Stellen sehr schön aussieht .
Aber leider gibt es auch Stellen wo es nicht so erwünscht ist .:evil 
So zum Beispiel zwischen den Pflastersteinen von meinen Wegen .
Die ersten 3 Jahre hatte ich ja Ruhe vorm Moos , aber dafür wächst es jetzt um so doller  . 
Habe letzes Jahr auch schon ein Mittel aus den Baumarkt gehohlt , was aber leider seine Wirkung verfehlt hat . 
Was für Mittel verwendet Ihr den zur Moosbekämpfung zwischen den Steinen , die auch wenigstens einen Sommer über anhält .
Ich freue mich über hilfreiche Tipps von Euch !

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## guenter (16. März 2008)

*AW: Moosbekämpfung !*

Hallo Axel,

geht mir auch so. Habe schon viele Sachen gehab, aber nix.

Mal sehen was da so an Meinungen kommt.


----------



## toschbaer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Moosbekämpfung !*

Hallo Axel,
wenn es zuviel wird, mit Gras und __ Moos, dann nehme ich die Gasflasche und den Brenner und gebe "den Feuer" :smoki und nich zu wenig! 
(es sollte aber vorher 1-2 Wochen nicht geregnet haben)
Dies mache ich  alle 2 Jahre

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## axel (16. März 2008)

*AW: Moosbekämpfung !*

Hallo Friedhelm ! 

Danke für den Tip ! 
Da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen . Ich probier das mal aus wenns das Wetter mal erlaubt !

Liebe Grüße  

axel


----------



## ra_ll_ik (17. März 2008)

*AW: Moosbekämpfung !*

Moin
Essiglösung 1/1 mit Wasser verdünnt.... es sollte aber trocken sein.
Das wirkt. Anschließend das __ Moos mechanisch entfernen...
Tja, warum dann noch Essig verwenden? 
Ich flamme nur ab und laß den Rest sitzen.


----------



## ~jens~ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Moosbekämpfung !*

Hi!
Wir nehmen auch immer Essigwasser und kratzen dann die Fugen mit einem Messer sauber.
lg


----------

